# Ram tester???



## tommyleenow (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anyone know if\how to test RAM.??
:embarased That's already on a computer.
I think my ram are faulty.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Check this out 

http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## tommyleenow (Jul 23, 2007)

HawMan got it.
Thanx HawMan



Tomray:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Using another known good spare is way to test a module that won't boot.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

tommyleenow said:


> HawMan got it.
> Thanx HawMan
> 
> 
> ...



Your Very Welcome. :wave:


----------



## tommyleenow (Jul 23, 2007)

HawMan I just had a change to look. NO FFD
Can NOT use floppy.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Download UBCD from my sig. That is a bootable CD with a lot of utilities including Memtest86.


----------



## tommyleenow (Jul 23, 2007)

Got to the page. But I don't know what I'm looking for.
Did a google search got http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
but where do I go from there.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Ultimate_Boot_CD_d4981.html

:biggrinje


----------



## tommyleenow (Jul 23, 2007)

Got it. DL NOW.
Will let you know how it goes..


----------

